# Poodle discolored teeth



## Olie

I haven't a clue, I find this question interesting and hope someone has some input for you. 

Seems though if they are coming in this way there might be a health related reason why. Or genetic. Have you contacted the breeder or a vet about this?

If its not I would use raw meaty bones several times a week to work on cleaning them.


----------



## Apres Argent

A link about staining below. 
It can be genetic or environmental.

Stained, Discolored Teeth in Dogs | petMD


----------



## Liafast

I bred her. Her mom and dads teeth are find. I still have her brother and his teeth are fine. The two pups eat the same food and play with the same toys. The only difference is the intranasal kennel cough vaccine that was only given to her.


----------



## Apres Argent

It very well could have been caused by a vaccine. I would have it checked to make sure it is just dis coloration of pulp and not the enamel. There is a condition called enamel dysplasia. 

Veterinary Care, Dogs, Cats and Exotic Animals - Dog Beach Dentistry - animal dentistry, veterinary dentistry

Merck Veterinary Manual

Hope this helps!


----------



## roulette

OK..now I bought a pup who at 9 weeks had pearly white puppy teeth..as her adult teeth came in, they are stained. It is not food, she gets a recreational bone once a month (she's now 7 months). My vet said possible antibiotics, but I have known her and her parents since they were puppies..no antibiotics involved (also no stained teeth). SO...I started doing some research myself and came across this compelling article. It is not dated, and I only know of the author peripherally, so I would LOVE to hear from some other experienced breeders or medical folks who are a) familiar with Jean Lyle and her dogs and b) the reality of her experience and theoretical solution. Anyway, please read (kinda long, and addresses teeth in particular midway through) and let me know what you think..as this could lead to a deeper discussion that could have significant impact on genetic perspectives. Anyhoo, here is the link, and thanks in advance for any input;

http://www.kaossiberians.com/old ka...t Seizures Subclinical Cases of Distemper.pdf


----------



## Liafast

Here is a follow up on the girl with the stained teeth....I sold her into a wonderful pet home and a few months after she went to her new home she came down with parvo. This puppy was fully vaccinated with good vaccines. Now I wonder if the staining had to do with her having a lower immuine response to the vaccines. I do understand that no vaccine will protect %100 of the dogs %100 of the time....The puppy survived and she is doing great. She came down with parvo 10 days after being to the groomer.


----------



## Marcoislandmom

Wait a sec. It could be that she, as many other puppies, got indigestion after arriving in their new home -- be it stress, different food, etc. Because the pup was recently vaccinated, the pup could have tested with- a false positive to Parvo antigen. This happens often. Since the treatment for intestinal infection and parvo is the same (hydration, antibiotics, etc.) the pup recovered. However, it may not have been Parvo at all.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs

Liafast said:


> that her adult teeth are coming in discolored.


If your dog goes back to Eaton Affirmed it may be what is called Eaton Staining. This is like a line of brown across the tooth. I have heard it is just in the enamel and does not go thru to the actual tooth. Many black dogs have this.


----------



## Liafast

Marcoislandmom said:


> Wait a sec. It could be that she, as many other puppies, got indigestion after arriving in their new home -- be it stress, different food, etc. Because the pup was recently vaccinated, the pup could have tested with- a false positive to Parvo antigen. This happens often. Since the treatment for intestinal infection and parvo is the same (hydration, antibiotics, etc.) the pup recovered. However, it may not have been Parvo at all.


She came down with parvo as an 8 month old puppy and her last shot shot was when she was 16-17 weeks old. The puppy got sick a couple months after going to her new home. I am pretty sure that is was parvo...but I wasn't there with her.


----------



## outwest

My black pup had the intranasal kennel cough and his adult teeth came in white. He also has Eaton Affirmed in his pedigree. 

Parvo virus has some strains that are more resistant to the vaccine. It is possible she got that strain. It is also quite possible that she has a genetically weak immune system. Genetically weak immune systems are one of the issues with standard poodles. I hope it is an issue that people take into consideration when breeding. 

My bet is the discolored teeth are genetic and not environmental seeing as how the other pup and the parents were fine. There are genetic tooth conditions with discolored teeth or enamel. 

I hope she is spayed and lives a long happy life. I also hope you think hard about breeding the same pair of dogs together again. 

So glad she made it through the parvo!


----------



## Marcoislandmom

That explains the Parvo positive. I heard of pups at 8-10 weeks being diagnosed with Parvo with a week or two of having their shots. Those most likely are false positives.


----------



## Liafast

outwest said:


> My black pup had the intranasal kennel cough and his adult teeth came in white. He also has Eaton Affirmed in his pedigree.
> 
> Parvo virus has some strains that are more resistant to the vaccine. It is possible she got that strain. It is also quite possible that she has a genetically weak immune system. Genetically weak immune systems are one of the issues with standard poodles. I hope it is an issue that people take into consideration when breeding.
> 
> My bet is the discolored teeth are genetic and not environmental seeing as how the other pup and the parents were fine. There are genetic tooth conditions with discolored teeth or enamel.
> 
> I hope she is spayed and lives a long happy life. I also hope you think hard about breeding the same pair of dogs together again.
> 
> So glad she made it through the parvo!


Mom is spayed and I don't have the male...I beleive she was exposed to a strain that she wasn't vaccinated against. The puppy is spayed and she will not be bred...


----------



## outwest

Liafast, it's people like you who will make the poodle stronger. Immune system issues are really important. It's one of the reasons people should consider breeding young unproven females to older, healthy and proven males. An older proven female could be up for trying a young, unproven male. 

I have heard of dogs getting parvo even after being vaccinated before. Parvo is getting more resistant. My vet insists on four parvo vaccines, not three, because of it. I do not like over vaccination, but parvo is one I will follow my vets advice on, although I like to do titers for later vaccines.


----------

